# Moving to Dubai - What should I expect?



## tniznik (Oct 5, 2014)

My husband has an offer to work in Dubai and we expect to move Jan or Feb. I am a mom of a 6,7, and 10 year old moving from America and would love some insight about life in Dubai. What area is the best place to move? Should I just look at the Dubai American Academy and American School of Dubai? Can I drive? Vaccines? Oh, so many questions… Thank you so much for any advice you can share!!


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Your best bet would be to start by reading the stickies as 90% of your questions would have been answered there.


----------



## tniznik (Oct 5, 2014)

Yes. I did read them but a lot of them are dated 2009-2010 and I figure things can change a lot in 4/5 years. I want the most recent information to help me with our move.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

tniznik said:


> Yes. I did read them but a lot of them are dated 2009-2010 and I figure things can change a lot in 4/5 years. I want the most recent information to help me with our move.


Hi,
Welcome to the forum
The stickys at the top of the Dubai forum answer the most common questions and cover housing, employment, visas and schools.
Whilst it is true these stickies were started a few years ago - they are updated on a daily basis and therefore the most recent posts will be relevant to todays rules and costs.
Therefore, i advise that you start reading them from about 10-20 pages before the latest page number up until the last post.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It would also be useful to tell us what your package is. Do you have a housing allowance? School fees? Three kids at ASD isn't going to be cheap. 

After you've read through the sticky, feel free to ask specific questions about certain schools and neighborhoods and cost of living in the UAE to see if the package offer matches up with what you want/need.


----------



## JayHazelwood (Oct 23, 2014)

I am also very interested in what you're asking.
Going to be checking in on this thread.


----------



## tniznik (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you all for your responses. We will have housing allowance, school allowance and separate allowance for school fees, monthly stipend for food and other incidentals and car allowance. Can I drive too??


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

tniznik said:


> Can I drive too??


Yes you can drive.
Are you sure you know where the UAE is?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

A monthly stipend for food. I'm impressed. I don't think I've heard of that allowance before. But it'll probably make Spinneys very happy. 

Just make sure the allowances cover the expenses. ASD is over 100K per incoming student, if you get offered places. School places are very difficult to find, especially at the American schools and it may be more difficult to find spaces mid-year than in September. So you need to start contacting the schools immediately if you're planning on arriving in Dubai in January. 





tniznik said:


> Thank you all for your responses. We will have housing allowance, school allowance and separate allowance for school fees, monthly stipend for food and other incidentals and car allowance. Can I drive too??


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

I recommend buying a copy of the Explorer Resident's Guide to Dubai. Not very expensive but contains some very good information in respect of what you can expect from life here and useful guidance to some of the red tape you will have to deal with before and after arrival.

Just be aware that some information on procedures can become outdated quickly as the government here do love to randomly change things at short notice, but overall it gives a pretty accurate picture of things.


----------



## tniznik (Oct 5, 2014)

Hard to convey humor in a post… Yes, I know where it is just heard that driving is a bit dangerous. But I guess if I can get myself around New York City I will be ok…


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Dubai is very Americanized, youll be able to find the similarities with no problem (freeways, living in the suburbs, mall dynamics, same shops- AE, Gap, Banana rep, etc- and fast food chains -Chilis, Applebees, Tony Romas, Red Lobster, etc-)... 

Driving...well, people drive like crazy, but nothing you should worry about, youll get adjusted quite easily...

As everyone advised, investigate further and deeper on specific questions, but its better to come with an open mind and get the best out of this place.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

tniznik said:


> Hard to convey humor in a post… Yes, I know where it is just heard that driving is a bit dangerous. But I guess if I can get myself around New York City I will be ok…


Hi,
Yes - you are correct about the humour!!
We certainly found driving here difficult for the first few weeks (especially as we are from UK - so more used to driving cars with steering wheel on the other side!).
Even two years on, we get surprises on a daily basis from drivers who do the strangest, dangerous things - right in front of our eyes!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

miaux said:


> Dubai is very Americanized.


The examples you quote are of co correct, however the UAE is very unlike the USA in more ways;

Don't proselytise or you will go to jail and be thrown out of the country

Don't be rude to Emiratis or GCC nationals

You are a guest (the immigrant) so leave that lip at home

The list is fairly endless


----------

